# What do u people feed ur growing puppies ? :) :( Moved from Gen Info



## Varun1394 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hello  my boy is 4.5 months old im currently feeding him royal canin....thinking of shifting over to pedigree.....but im not too sure that its a good food.....i want him to be huge when he grows up  .... anyway what do u people feed ur dogs ?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Pedigree is a low quality kibble, I do not recommend feeding it.

I have had my puppies on Solid Gold Wolf Cub, Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy and Wellness Large Breed Puppy, I had good results with all of them. I am going to try Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream Puppy in the next couple of days too.


----------



## jrousse (Oct 18, 2013)

I have an 8 month old GSD and I've been feeding him blue buffalo and he is already at 100 lbs 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Raw. All my dogs eat raw. Puppies I whelp are weaned to raw, others are switched when they come here.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Varun, 

It would help us all if you could go into your profile and add a location to it. It will show up under your avatar, and will help people make recommendations specific to your situation. I know that in India you are limited in which dog foods are available. 

Between Pedigree and Royal Canin, Royal Canin is the better one, so I suggest you keep on that one. If you really want to improve your pup's diet, you can look into feeding a raw diet, as Laurie mentioned. There is a lot of resources on the web about raw feeding, and you can go the BARF/RAW form here on the board and read up on information and post any questions you may have.


----------



## Haastility (Jul 12, 2013)

Right now we are trying Dr Tims Grain Free Kinesis for out 4.5 month old


----------



## POWERSCOL (Jan 3, 2013)

I have been using Purina Pro Plan Focus Large Breed Puppy formula with excellant results. Vet is very happy with Emmas growth and weight and was very impresed with her coat condition. I will soon be switching over to thier adult food as Emma does not need to puppy now that she is 11 months per the vet.

I also free feed, but need to now watch Emmas weight due to her HD. She is just under 80 lbs so we want to stay there.

Hope this helps


----------



## Mwelsh03 (Jul 10, 2013)

Chicken soup for the puppy lovers soul - large breed puppy. I refuse to use anything else. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## nhstadt (Aug 20, 2012)

Diamond Naturals lamb and rice, change it up to beef and rice occasionally and supplement with scrap meat when I cook, that's more of a once or twice a week treat though I guess.

Edit: missed the puppy part, but they make a puppy food, and its all high quality.


----------



## POWERSCOL (Jan 3, 2013)

Mwelsh03

I started Emma off on the Chicken Soup you recommend, Its is very good product. However it gave Emma very bad diarrhea, that would not stop until I switched off of it. After trying several products we settled on the Purina Pro LB Puppy which she seemed to like and did well with. But Emma is a bit strange :wub:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/140682-mwelsh03.html


----------



## 19Joanne86 (Oct 18, 2013)

I feed Buzz Royal Cannin maxi jnr xx


----------



## Hazel-GSD (Sep 4, 2013)

I have a 15 week old GSD and I'm feeding her Taste of the Wild High Prairie Puppy Formula


----------



## POWERSCOL (Jan 3, 2013)

Thats what is great about this site, We all can find a Kibble that works for our best furry friends - they are all different, like each of us.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I feed a raw food diet to puppies, and I provide lots of extra probiotics and omega fatty acids.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

huge isn't necessarily good. take a look at the standard.


kibble and can food (always switching brands).
fresh beef, pork, fish, fowl
apples, pears, blueberries
organic yogurt
canned fish (in water, no salt added).
human grade, extra virgin salmon oil
pressure cooked whole chicken
4oz ground beef pattie (raw)




Varun1394 said:


> Hello  my boy is 4.5 months old im currently feeding him royal canin....thinking of shifting over to pedigree.....but im not too sure that its a good food.....
> 
> >>>>> i want him to be huge when he grows up<<<<<
> 
> .... anyway what do u people feed ur dogs ?


----------

